# My softshell



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

as you know i have a soft shell, named pancakes.

I saw he wasnt feeling well last week, and toke him to the vets, cost 150 bucks.
today i toke time back, and that was 100 bucks, now he is getting xrays, 275 bucks.
so just about 500 bucks so far .....
lame.

Poor pancakes!

could some one move me to the Croc forum please.
Thanks...

& sorry.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I can c why u named him Pancakes his shell looks like one anyway soory to hear he isnt feeling good


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Awwww poor fella


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i pick him up latter today, but he goes back in on Saturday again for a MRI


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Adorable turtle.

Whats been the matter with it?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

bummer man that sucks, hope it get better


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

one day he started throwing up his food ...

a blood test showed that he had an infection in his system.
then after we cured it, he stoped pooping.

we THINK he pooped yesterday, i saved it and i go to the vet in a few hours again.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck man how is he i love my soft shell.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i think hes getting better, but not eating as much.
we shall see.

if he starts to get sick again or wont eat for a while, or some thing is stuck in him, i will be forced to put him down.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice


----------

